# Targeted flounder Wednesday before Thanksgiving



## Rich Lacour (Sep 9, 2008)

We made one dive on the barges and it was absolutely loaded up with flounder. We came up with 19 (2 of us diving). The flounder were literally on top of one another.

The vis was around 60ft and we practically saw the anchor hit the bottom. My computer was showing the temp on the bottom at64.


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the pics and post!!

nice mess of flounder!!


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Great post sounds like you had a good day!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I am going out on Tuesday to try and load up on some flounder on some inshore wrecks. It's good to see a report like that.


----------



## BlueWater2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Great job,, wanted to get out there with some bull minows.


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Rich, great report - glad to see someone getting some fishing in. Will


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

WOW, Now that's what I call a doormat. Thanks for the post. Next time one of you divers see that many flounder in one place take a picture of them. You don't need to let us know the location. I just think it would be neat to see that. Gene


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

Great report, but I went out there Sunday and they appeared to have moved on to the SE a bit. Vis was ok but didnt have any flounder there. Maybe you got em all? There was a booty of spades but no flo-mats.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

nice report!...

*HOWEVER, YOU CAUGHT THOSE FISH AT THE MASS. !!!!*

*THERE WILL BE 20 BOATS SITTING ON 3 BARGES NEXT TIME YOU GO OUT!*


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Your right about that Chickenbone. As much as I like this forum, it has messed up some good fishing


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

> *John B. (12/10/2008)*nice report!...
> 
> *HOWEVER, YOU CAUGHT THOSE FISH AT THE MASS. !!!!*
> 
> *THERE WILL BE 20 BOATS SITTING ON 3 BARGES NEXT TIME YOU GO OUT!*


Ding Ding Ding Ding! We have a winner! I learned my lesson the hard way long time ago, and got reamed!

Glad to see you scored man! I wish I had an eye for flounder..I just can't see em to save my life!

Again...swet job man!


----------

